# psicopedagógico



## Ray Tast

I need to translate the expression *"principios psicopedagógicos y psicolingüísticos"* for an oral defense of a syllabus design I have to do on Tuesday for my "oposiciones" as an English teacher. I did it as *psychopedagogical and pycholinguistic foundations* but I can't found a match for the word *psicopedagógico* in the wordreference dictionary. Could somebody tell me if *psychopedagogical* could be a good term? Thank you in advance.


----------



## javidelvalle

Hi, Ray

I wouldn't say "oral defense" but "presentation" (that's the term I use for my "Opos"). You are actually presenting your syllabus design to the examining board.

As for the other expressions, I think they are correct even if not many native speakers would know or understand them !


----------



## k-in-sc

Gee, I would say "Foundations/Principles of psychopedagogy and psycholinguistics."
But what's it about (in a nutshell)?


----------



## Ray Tast

k-in-sc said:


> Gee, I would say "Foundations/Principles of psychopedagogy and psycholinguistics."
> But what's it about (in a nutshell)?


I'm sitting for an exam to be a civil servant English teacher and one of the tests is to defend orally in 20 minutes a syllabus design that I previously have elaborated and handed in.

Javi, 4 years ago I didn't pass the oposiciones and one of the things they told me was that I didn't defend the syllabus design but I explained. So I think that defence is a more appropriate term than presentation.

Thanks to both of you for your answers.


----------



## k-in-sc

By "elaborated" I think you mean "prepared" or "created" 
Anyway, good luck!


----------



## javidelvalle

Well, "defence" doesn't really sound natural to me. I have seen people making presentations, not "defending" something (unless you're actually counsel for the defence in a court of law !). Do native speakers really "defend" a product or a syllabus ?

I'd say people who want to sell something present their product to an audience as best they can. 

As for "elaborated", it is a common mistake which lots of students (and some teachers) make in Spain. As K-in-sc rightly points out, the word you should be using is "create" or "prepare" or something along the same lines.

Good luck with the exams !


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, you "defend" your thesis (master's) or dissertation (Ph.D.).


----------



## javidelvalle

But do you defend your syllabus ?

I'd rather say "I'm going to make a presentation of my syllabus for the 2nd Year of Bachillerato."


----------



## k-in-sc

He said he failed before because he explained it but didn't "defend" it. Yo qué sé.


----------



## javidelvalle

I've searched for examples on Google and it seems that some people make a "presentation" and others "defend" the syllabus.

Anyway, whether it is a presentation or a defence, you have to make a good impression on the Board if you really want to succeed.


----------



## Ray Tast

Good point the one of "elaborate". It will be useful to mend another I had done in the prparation of my presentation, defence or whatever.

Thank you.


----------



## Fundora2009

*principios psicopedagógicos y psicolingüísticos--*Principles of psychopedagogy and psycholinguistics


----------

